# Cheswick PA April 19th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going? Maybe we can get a couple of us together for the show.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i might be in.. depends how far it is from me. i drove 3.5 hours to the last p.a show lol. im located in north jersey 5 mins from manhatten.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Derek white plains is the 19th


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be attending for sure and porkchop48 always has a nice selection to choose from and some great frogs.

Justin


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

jdart16 said:


> I'll be attending for sure and porkchop48 always has a nice selection to choose from and some great frogs.
> 
> Justin


 
Thank you Justin.

I will have some orchids and a couple ant plants available at the show as well.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Thank you Justin.
> 
> I will have some orchids and a couple ant plants available at the show as well.


what frogs are you bringing?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Azureus, Cobalts, Leucs, Dwarf tincs, Fantasticus, Vents, Costan ricans, Green and bronze auratus, Citronellas...I know I am forgetting some....


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The show is this weekend.


----------

